# Leeann and Riley



## Sheri

Any news on how Riley is doing?


----------



## mellowbo

No, and it's been soooo long.....
Update: Riley is out of surgery and doing well. He will probably be going home tomorrow.
Thank God.
Carole


----------



## mintchip

YEAH!!
:grouphug:Get well soon Riley!:grouphug:


----------



## Sheri

Good! 

I guess we'll hear tomorrow what the story is on him.


----------



## Lynn

mellowbo said:


> No, and it's been soooo long.....
> Update: Riley is out of surgery and doing well. He will probably be going home tomorrow.
> Thank God.
> Carole


Wow...I missed it. What did Riley have surgery for?? I hope he is ok


----------



## mintchip

He ate some sort of plastic and it lodged in his stomach. They aren't sure what it was but he had to have surgery to remove it


----------



## Leeann

Hello everyone. Yes we had a big scare with Riley the last couple of days. When I came home from work Thursday he didn't even greet me and went charging out the door to eat grass like a mad man and threw up. I brought him back in and he just started crying in pain going around in circles and stretching. I called the vet and they told me to bring him to ER so I did, we did x-rays and they could not find anything wrong with him so I brought him back home where he continued to cry and act like he was in pain. He kept drinking a lot of water and threw up 2 x's more thankfully on the second time he threw up a chunk of plastic with fabric on it, we have no idea what or where it came from but we at least knew what was wrong now. I called the ER and let them know and asked what I should do because he was still crying in pain, they said I could monitor him at home or bring him back and they will monitor him overnight. Both me and DH felt it was safer to have him in ER where if something were to happen he would already be there and they could also try and make him more comfortable with some pain meds so back to the ER we went. When he wasn't any better on Friday and was continuing to throw up we decided surgery was the best route to see if anything was stuck and he could not get it out. They finally operated late yesterday and did find more plastic pieces in his lower intestine. I am now just waiting to hear how he did overnight and when I may be able to bring him back home.

I need to thank all of you, I know that even with the forum down word was spreading and prayers were being said for us. I got so many messages and people finding ways to let me know we were in their hearts, it just proves again what a wonder place this is and how thoughtful and caring everyone is. I don't think I could have made it through these last couple of days without those messages and phone calls, thank you all SOOO much.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Leeann-:hug:

I said it once before, I can't believe the connection I feel to people on this forum. I'm so happy that Riley got the care he needed and is now recovering, everyone I was in touch with was so worried. Thanks for the FB updates while the forum was down.

Hopefully Riley will be home with you where you can give him lots of love while he recovers.


----------



## lfung5

I hope Riley recovers soon. I feel bad it had to come down to surgery, but sounds like it was the only way to go. 
Sending hugs, kisses, and well wishes from the gang.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Okay, from the other thread I know something was wrong with Riley. So sorry he and you had to go through that but I am so glad he is okay and recuperating well from surgery....(and plastic items are removed from our toy box....they love plastic bowls/covers). What we learn on this forum is a live saver.

Hugs to you and Riley.


----------



## Diana

Leeann,
I am so sorry you guys went through this! Poor Riley (and mom!) I hope Riley is feeling much better this morning and can come home soon.:hug:


----------



## Leeann

I just got off the phone with the vet, Riley had a very good night and did not vomit at all. They are going to try and feed him this morning and if he does not vomit I will be able to pick him up at 4. She said even if he will not eat and does not get sick he can still come home, I can not wait to have my baby back!!
The surgen was so nice and helpful, I had to laugh when she told me he would not have to wear a cone if I went to the store and got a onsie, that was my plan for this morning lol. She also left me her cell # and told me any questions or problems to call her direct so I dont have to go through the hospital. Keep your fingers and paws crossed everyone.


----------



## irnfit

OMG, poor Riley. Glad he is doing better. I had a similar thing happen with my lab. These guys will scare years off your life.


----------



## marb42

Leeann, I am so sorry to hear about what poor Riley (and you) went through. I can't believe that eating something with plastic caused that much pain and trauma. Have you figured out what he must have eaten? This is a real eye opener for me because Marble LOVES to chew on plastic hangers. He won't touch any of his dog toys, and the plastic hanger is the only thing he goes for. I am going to have to remove all of them and warn my kids. I am so glad that Riley seems to be doing better after surgery and may come home today. Please keep us updated.:hug:
Gina


----------



## dboudreau

That's good news! Hope you were able to get some rest last night. Give Ry some gentle belly rubs from me when he gets home. :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo

How scary for you and Riley. I didn't know about it until now. I'm glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Poor Riley!!! You must have been so frantic trying to figure out what the problem was with him. I know how much you love that boy and to think things could have ended badly gives me chills. Now that bond is even deeper and he looks to you as his guardian angel for reacting so quickly. Give Riley a kiss from his sisters Gracie and Alana!


----------



## Petaluna

omg, poor baby! I'm glad he's feeling better today, I hope he continues to heal well. I would be so freaked out. Don't you wish there was some way you could warn them/train them not to eat certain things? I've already told my husband to be careful about potentially dangerous stuff dropped around the house or stored near the floor. 

Did the plastic perforate the intestine? I'm thinking if something is in their stomach they could remove it with a scope, but with the lower intestine, I imagine they'd have to surgically open it (?). What a nightmare. I imagine it was expensive, too. I'm sure I'd spare no expense in a similar situation, but this is the kind of thing that makes me think pet insurance is a good idea.


----------



## Poornima

Leeann, :hug:! Great news. Wishing Riley a very healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## marjrc

Yes, Diane, it's for this very reason that we did get pet insurance, although it was Ricky's liver attack that ended up being a good reason! lol

Leeann, I am sooooooooo happy that Ry is doing better and will be home with you. I know all too well what it's like not to have one of our furbabies with us. As much as we try to keep busy, they are on our minds all the time. What a scare! 

I can not wait to see Riley man in a onesie, though. lol

(((((hugs))))) to you, Brad and gentle scratchies to the boys.


----------



## Missy

Leeann, I love vets versed in "onsies" LOL. This is such great news! And thank God the forum is back up. I felt so out of touch with you and Ry I resorted to using the phone. How archaic. (but I probably would have called even with the forum)

Of course the surgeon gave you her phone #-- she was charmed by Ry even in his weakened state--how could she not. 

Still sending out thoughts and prayers... but I bet your hardest job now is going to be keeping him from chasing his big blue ball for a while.


----------



## Leeann

It is driving DH nuts trying to figure out where Riley got this piece of plastic from, my boys do not have full run of the house when we are not home I gate them in the kitchen and they are always with us when we are home. I just walked out to the kitchen to find my husband with the stove pulled out to the middle of my kitchen floor, I'm willing to bet the fridge is next. He is determind to find what his boy got into.


----------



## Missy

LOL Leeann---at least you'll get a really, really clean house out of it... be sure to tell him to vacuum before he puts the appliances back. :laugh:


----------



## mintchip

Could it be part of a pot holder?


----------



## Laurief

Leeann, I am so happy to hear the good news!! Poor Riley - I am sure he will be SO happy to be home later. How is Monte holding out? Is he missing Ry? Did you get my email last night about the cat? You see, if she can be ok, Riley will do great!! Please let us know if you get any updates.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Leann, I'm so sorry you all had to go through this and very happy to hear Riley is recovering well. Hope he's home again soon.


----------



## Kathy

Leeann said:


> It is driving DH nuts trying to figure out where Riley got this piece of plastic from, my boys do not have full run of the house when we are not home I gate them in the kitchen and they are always with us when we are home. I just walked out to the kitchen to find my husband with the stove pulled out to the middle of my kitchen floor, I'm willing to bet the fridge is next. He is determind to find what his boy got into.


Your DH is really a VSDH (very special darling husband). Could he have opened a cabinet and gotten something? My CC did that one time in our bathroom and that is why we have baby locks on all our cabinets even though we don't have babies!!! She got a medicine bottle of an old 
vitamin and opened the "child safety" top and got the pills. Little stinkers they can be!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Leeann! I am so sorry to hear about Riley. I didn't know until Lina posted on facebook. 
I am glad he is OK and yes, this is a wake up call for everyone. I have so much junk on the floor, its amazing my guys dont get into more. Goldie likes to chew on pens, so I have to be very careful. 

Could the fabric/plastic have came off the bottom of a dining room chair?


----------



## Leeann

They say no news is good news and I have no news to report, a little over 2 hrs left and I will have my baby back in my arms.

Laurie I did get your email, thank you it is nice to hear other stories that turned out great (hugs)

Kathy all our cabinets were closed when I got home, most of our lower cabinets only have pans in them but you got me thinking about under the sink with all the soaps and stuff I think I will grab a baby lock for that one at least.

Monte has been great up untill today, when I got up this morning he just stood in the kitchen staring at me and would not go out. He has been walking around the house crying today also. I think a lot of it has to do with me moving around so much trying to get everything done so I can just ploop and sit with Ry when he gets home.


----------



## Lynn

Leeann said:


> It is driving *DH nuts trying to figure out where Riley got this piece of plastic from, *my boys do not have full run of the house when we are not home I gate them in the kitchen and they are always with us when we are home. I just walked out to the kitchen to find my husband with the stove pulled out to the middle of my kitchen floor, I'm willing to bet the fridge is next. He is determind to find what his boy got into.


Leeann,

This would be a guy thing, its his way, he is probably right...want to be sure it doesn't happen again

Iam so glad Riley is better, I too know how much you love him.


----------



## michi715

Hope Riley has a speedy recovery, I'm sure monte will be glad to have his brother home!


----------



## pjewel

I can't wait to hear he's home and all is welll. If only they could talk and tell us what happened. My boys chew on the dishes the Healthy Choice steamer dinners come in. I'm going to have to be vigilant, throwing them out immediately. I usually feed them the leftovers from the dish and in the past let them chew on it. They've never broken through the dish but I'll never take that chance again.


----------



## marjrc

Riley's on his way home! Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Missy

I can't wait for homecoming news! (and onsie pictures) Hope you feel better soon Riley!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

OMG! What an ordeal! I'm so sorry you had to go through this. Belly rubs to poor Riley and hugs to you!


----------



## good buddy

I can't wait to hear he's safe at home with family. I would be going crazy wracking my brain to figure out what it was too! Maybe something that had food smells, perfume, soap....something to attract him to eating it?


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh.my.gosh. Leeann! I'm just reading this and am *SO* relieved that Riley is o.k. You must have been terrified! I've always thought of Riley as Maddie's twin (not in appearance but in personality). The thought of Riley with an intestinal obstruction is so scary. He certainly was telling you something was very wrong. I'm glad his operation is over and he's recuperating. When Riley is home with you, give him some gentle belly rubs from me and I'm sending you a big hug. :hug:


----------



## SMARTY

Leeann I just heard about Riley today at our play date. I am soooooo happy everything is going well, I agree with your DH find what in the world he got into. 

Lot of hugs for the 3 of you.


----------



## karlabythec

thank goodness he is going to be okay! how scary!


----------



## Leeann

We are home.

The vet was so great, she let us visit with Riley first so we could decide if we wanted to take him home or leave him for another night. It was so hard and I was almost ready to leave him, he just walked over, put his head in my hand and started making these little grunting noises like he was trying to tell me he does not feel well. He would not sit or lay down he just stood there. When DH said to him "Ry you wan to go home" he picked his head right up, ears perked up and he looked right at him with excitement in his eyes. So we decided to bring him home then the vet tried to walk him back so they could take his IV out and he would not go, he wanted to stay with us making me feel like we made the right decision to bring him home.

He is really doped up and walks like he is drunk. He has eaten some chicken for me and has peed and pooped already. But mostly he is just laying next to me. It's hard seeing my energetic boy not his normal self and Monte wants nothing to do with him right now and has been hiding in the other room. Through all of this he will still tilt his head when I talk to him and has a sparkle in his eye. I will be so happy when he is feeling well enough to give me my bear hugs and kisses he normally does every day but for now I will take just having him next to me.


----------



## Sheri

So glad to read that Riley is home and feeling comforted by your presence. I know he feels safer and better already because of that. Poor guy. Your details of your visit and how he just put his head in your hands made me melt.


----------



## Leeann

I JUST GOT MY FIRST KISS!!! I am in tears.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh Leeann, your posts made me cry! So happy for you that Riley is home safely and back in your care. Nobody can love him like his mommy!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Yeahhhh! Kisses are the best!!!! 

I think you did the right thing bringing him home. I think it will be much easier for him to recover at home with the ones he loves. Glad he is back home with you! I hope he is feeling like himself soon!


----------



## dboudreau

Great to hear Rylie is home. :hug: I'm sure he will be back to his normal self in a couple of days!


----------



## TobyBaby

Oh no, poor Riley! Yikes, we have toys out the yang around here. I have a five year old.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Leeann what a terrifying experience. I'm so glad Riley is home and giving kisses. Is DH still tearing apart the kitchen?


----------



## Lynn

So glad Riley is home getting plenty of mama's loving. Give him a big KISS from us and I am hoping he feels much better tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

Leeann~ I know how wonderful it is to have those kisses after such an awful ordeal. I've got tears after reading about your visit w/him and how he let you know his best healing would happen at home with you. Give him special ear scratchies from me. Hugs to you.


----------



## Julie

Oh I am so relieved to read that Riley is back home with you and doing reasonably well. I am sure it will be a few days before he is feeling closer to himself. I would imagine there is some pain involved with the surgery,and the meds and all. Poor guy.:hug:

Hang in there Leeann...we will continue to send good wishes and prayers till Riley is running agility again...

If you and hubby figure out what he actually had ingested,please let us know.


----------



## Miss Paige

Leeann so sorry to read about Riley-so glad though to read that he is home and in your loving arms-he will get better faster now that he is home-tell him we are sending tons of get well wishes and hugs to him.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Esperanita

Leann,

I also heard about Riley at the playdate and I am glad he is home and feeling better. It makes me more diligent to keep items away from Cuba that he shouldn't have such as my shoes...


----------



## Mraymo

So glad to hear Riley is homing and on the road to recovery. Take care of yourself along with your baby boy(s). WooHoo for kisses!!!


----------



## Missy

Leeann, I am so relieved Riley is home and giving KISSES!!! I hope he is back to himself quickly. Your story made me melt. Monte is just giving him space to be nurtured back to health. I truly believe they know. 

Sleep well tonight...all 4 of you.


----------



## juliav

Leeann,I just found this thread!* I am so sorry about Riley's ordeal and am glad he is home with your recouping after the surgery.* Speedy recovery and lots of belly rubs and puppy licks from me, Bugsy and the poos.


----------



## Lina

Leeann, I'm so happy that sweet Riley is home! You did the right thing bringing him back to recuperate where he's loved and comfortable, I think. :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese

Wow what an ordeal and with the forum down on top of it when we could have given you support. I'm happy that all seems to have gone well. Give him a hug from all of us..you too, you've been through a lot!


----------



## hvapuppy2

Leeann, just found the thread through the facebook page, so glad to hear he is back and recovering. A friend had a similar incident with a ball that broke up in the gut. No jumping for him for some time as the surgery is quite invasive. HUGS. :kiss:


----------



## Beamer

Leeann, 

Great reading that you guys took him home! I hope you are all having a good night sleep!

Ryan


----------



## Leeann

We had a very quite night that I probably owe to the drugs he is on, they are pretty strong and keep him very quite which is good so he can heal. We got up and went potty then came in for a small breakfast, it warmed my heart when I turned around to put his bowl down and he did a spin like he always does when I feed him not quite as fast as he usually does and only 1 but I will take any sign that shows he is happy and doing well. After eating it was right back to the couch and back to sleep. 

Here are a couple pictures, one of Ry in his onsie this morning and the other one is before I put his onsie on last night I snapped a picture of his incision. I felt having a picture of his incision when he first got home was a good idea just incase the incision looked different today I could go back and look at the pictures to compare.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

It's wonderful that he is eating again. Great sign!!!

That's strange that his incision is so jagged. I wonder why they didn't go in with a straight cut.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He looks so sweet resting on the couch, I'm glad he had a quiet night. Hopefully you'll be more at ease now that he's home where you can watch over him.


----------



## marb42

He does look so sweet resting. I am glad he's home and starting to eat. Poor little guy - he's been through so much. I hope he's not in any pain today.
Gina


----------



## ama0722

What a tuckered out little guy. I bet it took some heavy drugs to zonk that boy out. I am hoping he has time to heal before he is ready to go again.

Jennifer- I know they use them for plastic surgery (okay obviously I havent had any but I have had friends) as they are known to not show a scar as much.


----------



## Missy

Aww Ry! he looks very sweet and very sleepy. Leeann, the incision looks great. very clean and not very swollen at all. It is great that he did a spin for you for breakfast. He is such a happy boy! a little thing like surgery won't keep him down very long....it's a good thing you have those powerful meds. Thank you for taking the time to update us. Seeing the pictures and hearing your stories gives me great relief. (I can only imagine how relieved you are feeling)


----------



## HavaBaloo

Leeann, so happy to hear that you have Riley home, I was away yesterday and didn't realize what happened...scary. Hopefully he will be more himself today. Baloo sends licks his way.


----------



## SMARTY

Leeann, so glad to hear Riley is doing so much better. Like any surgery it makes more than a few hours/day to be back to your old self. *If we had gone through what he did, I bet we would not have given you 1 spin.*


----------



## marjrc

How GREAT that Ry is home with you all ! I know he's at least much less stressed than being away from home and in a strange environment. It will just make the healing go much smoother. Meds help! I have tears in my eyes as I know how helpless we feel when something goes wrong with our 'kids' and how we just want them nearby. They are "different" at first, and that is sad, too, but Riley will bounce back when he's good and ready. His body (and those wonderful meds!) is telling him to slow down, sleep a lot, cuddle with mom and dad and take things one day at a time. 

Do you need to go back to the vets' for a checkup at some point? That is a very thin scar! Nice! It took Ricky quite a while to get all that belly hair back, but at least it's not terribly obvious. Just watch that he doesn't scratch with his hind legs. Ricky cut himself from the scratching (not right on the scar) when he had tees on that were a tad too short. We used my nephew's old size 2x-3 t-shirts. lol

(((((hugs))))) to the whole family !


----------



## Lynn

Good to see Riley ate this morning and is home resting. I woke up this morning thing I must check of Riley....the picture of him is sooo sweet.


----------



## pjewel

Aw, poor baby. I'm so glad he's home with the family where he can feel safe and surrounded by love. Give him an extra hug from me.


----------



## boo2352

Leann, I've been out of town and just saw this -- what an ordeal for you all! I'm so glad Riley's doing well and spinning for his breakfast. Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Trish

Hi Leeann...When I read about his first KISS..I knew he was feeling the love and missed you soooo much. Medications to make him sleepy and comfortable are good..especially with a pup who is so very active. It is amazing how we notice every little thing about our kids in sickness and in good health and KNOW when they are "off". We rely on that to make the right decisions and ,of course, a great vet is your best friend. It sounds like Riley got great care and treatment in a timely fashion and it was very nice that the vet gave you her private number!! A big sigh of relief from our home to yours and cannot wait to see him back to his young self at our PAW-TY!!


----------



## Leeann

Lots of sleeping going on in this house today but I had to share our little happy moment today. I was playing on the floor with Monte and Ry sat up like he wanted to play so I grabbed his bag of new baby's, who can resist a new toy, Riley of course had to dig in the bag to find the perfect new toy for himself. This little 5 min. session has worn him out and he is back to sleep. You will notice his tail is still down also, Riley's tail is never down but look at the smile I got when I asked him what he got. We are making baby steps but all in the right direction.


----------



## Mraymo

Aww, so sweet. Thanks for the updates. I'm glad he seems to be feeling better. What a sweetie. It's a great idea to have the picture of the scar. It's sometimes hard to remember exactly how it looked and if it seems slightly swollen. The incision looks great, the vet did a good job. Where did you bring him? Are you near Tufts?


----------



## Poornima

What a sweetie pie Riley is! It is great to see hime recuperate at home. He looks very relaxed and happy. Wishing him a very healthy and speedy recovery!:hug:


----------



## hedygs

What a wonderful smile.


----------



## Missy

Yay! so cute.


----------



## lfung5

Leeann,
I'm glad Riley is home and resting. He looks so happy, even after what he went through. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## ls-indy

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> It's wonderful that he is eating again. Great sign!!!
> 
> That's strange that his incision is so jagged. I wonder why they didn't go in with a straight cut.


Jen - Daisy's stitches looked like that when she was spayed. They did "internal stitches" that didn't need to be removed - so maybe that's what is is???

LeeAnn - Riley looks MUCH more like himself in the last set of photos. Daisy was pretty wiped out by the meds she had when spayed, but acted closer to normal as the meds wore off. Sooo glad to hear he's giving havie kisses. Its a good sign... Take care of yourself. I bet you're checking on him all night long!


----------



## Leeann

Marianne he was at Essex County Vet Hospital in Andover, we were very thrilled with the treatment Riley got with them. Tufts is a little too far for us in an emergency.


----------



## Lynn

:clap2::clap2:Soooo glad Riley is smiling


----------



## Leeann

ls-indy said:


> Jen - Daisy's stitches looked like that when she was spayed. They did "internal stitches" that didn't need to be removed - so maybe that's what is is???


This is correct Riley has 3 sets of internal stitches and there is less scaring when they do it this way.


----------



## mintchip

:hug::clap2:Riley:hug::clap2::hug:


----------



## Julie

That last picture of Riley has me grinning from ear to ear! My goodness he is cute! Glad to read he is doing well.:hug:


----------



## Milo's Mom

So glad that Riley is home with you. After surgery, I'm sure he's still sore, but I'm sure he'll perk up soon!


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Ry looks great in his onesie. Good to see he is interested in new babies even if it is only for five minutes. Poor baby.


----------



## Roz

Leeann;

This is the first time I've been on the forum since it was down. I'm glad I didn't read this thread until Riley was doing so much better. What a relief. He is so sweet, still smiling even after his ordeal. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## Trish

Riley really has a SMILE...he will be in perfect shape for our get-together in a couple of weeks..YEAH!!! Thanks so much for the pictures..he looks FABULOUS after just undergoing major surgery!!


----------



## Leeann

What a morning.. we got up and Riley was not moving very much at all he would just stand there. I was told the 3rd day post op is the worst, all the really good meds from the Hospital will be worn off and they will be feeling a little more pain. Then to top it off I had to run to work to do a couple of things and grab some stuff I could bring home. I was not gone long but I thought I was going to throw up the whole time I was gone my stomach was a mess. That all went away when I walked in the door to a small tail wag and a kiss. I took everything off of him thinking maybe that is why he didnt want to walk (he is not use to wearing cloths) and took him out for potty, he did walk around a little more and went poop finally :bounce: never thought I would be so happy to see my boy go to the bathroom lol. He is back asleep resting and I am home for the day, daddy will be staying with him tomorrow and pending on how he is doing Wed. I will either stay home or bring him to work with me, I am not up to leaving him alone at all this week. 

I now know what others have been through when they have needed a major operation, this has not been easy on me in any way. I have lost so much sleep, probably dropped a few pounds not eating and have probably added quite a few grey hairs to my head. I know each day will get better but for now it is still weighing heavy on my heart not seeing my boy the way he normally is.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Leeann! Poor you. I know it has been awful for Riley, but I'm glad to see that he is recuperating well. I feel so badly for you. Hang in there. It looks like he's on the upswing of things.


----------



## marjrc

(((((Leeann)))))) You can't afford to lose weight, girl! It is stressful with the worry and wanting to be sure everything's o.k. It's hard leaving him alone, so hopefully today and tomorrow will be enough to allow him to heal well and by Wed/Thurs. he'll be right as rain. 

Hang in there, my friend. Pretty soon, all this will be over and Ry will be jumping through hoops again.


----------



## Missy

aww Leeann. This is the hump day, it will get better after today. How wonderful that you have that flexibility with your work. Hugs to all of you. 

(and yes, you have no lbs to lose girl...do I need to bring you a big vat of Pasta )


----------



## mckennasedona

Leeann, I just logged in and saw this thread. I'm glad Riley is doing well. I'm sorry it's taken such a toll on you. I hope each day gets better and easier.


----------



## Sandee

*Riley*

I am just reading the news now. So very sorry you all had to go through such a horrendous ordeal. But very happy to hear Riley is home and recovering. Monte is probably leaving Riley alone because he knows how bad he feels. Wishing you all the best and I'm going to make sure to keep an eye on our guys when they are playing with anything now. Such an eye opener.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Leeann and Riley:grouphug:


----------



## boo2352

I know how hard it is on everyone when your little one's had surgery. Glad to hear Riley's getting better. He should be fine by the 30th.


----------



## Mraymo

It really does take a toll on us when our babies aren't well. Glad you were able to work your schedules so someone can be with him. That must be a relief. Izzy sends kisses and wishes Riley a speedy recover so they can RLH at the playdate. I hope he's well enough by then to run around. What did they say the recovery time is for the surgery? Take care of yourself.


----------



## Leeann

LOL Missy you know I love my pasta I think I will have Brad make me some tonight.

Boo I know me and Ry are not going through half of what you did with McGyver with the therapy and everything after surgery. I just never really realized the emotional drain that comes with it, being my first time dealing with an issue. I now have a totally different understanding and respect for those who ever have to go through anything with their babies.

I just got Ry up for his meds and he still will not walk around too much. I did notice his swelling has gone down a good amount so he is probably just feeling everything more today. We are all 3 off for our afternoon nap together.


----------



## Julie

Riley:kiss:Leeann:hug:
Thinking about you 2


----------



## judith

leeann, i just discovered this thread, i am so glad riley is home and mending. judy


----------



## Lynn

:hug::hug:thinking of you wishing you get well soon:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## marb42

Leeann, just checking in. Is Riley feeling any better today?
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hope he's perking up a little bit and that you're feeling better too Leeann.


----------



## boo2352

How's he doing?


----------



## Mraymo

Just checking in. Hope Riley's doing well.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Riley and Leeann :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann

Thank you girls for checking in. Every day we see a little improvement, not as much as I would like but I will take what I can get for now. He sleeps probably 90% of the day and when awake just lays there watching me. Getting him to walk around a little is a bit of a challange still but he is sitting up a little more today. 
On the good side he is eating everything you put in front of him and he is doing great with his potty breaks, I still get excited when he poops and this morning he tried to do a little kick with his hind legs like he always does after potty.


----------



## irnfit

Glad Riley is doing better today. He'll be back to himself as soon as he gets off the meds.


----------



## Sheri

I'm glad he's getting better, but feel for you in that it isn't happening faster. Poor guy! Poor you!


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Leeann, it is so hard to see them sick. I'm glad Riley is making improvements everyday.


----------



## marjrc

Riley must be feeling some pain/discomfort deep inside. Only normal, as I would imagine the surgery was pretty deep. Poor little guy. I think of you often and it's nice to hear every little bit of good news. A 'little kick' is a good thing!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Just catching up on this thread- ((hugs)) to you and Riley! I know first hand that those first few days after any surgery are the worst- I am happy to hear that he is getting a bit stronger each day!
Hugs and gentle belly rubs from me!


----------



## Kathy

Leeann said:


> Thank you girls for checking in. Every day we see a little improvement, not as much as I would like but I will take what I can get for now. He sleeps probably 90% of the day and when awake just lays there watching me. Getting him to walk around a little is a bit of a challange still but he is sitting up a little more today.
> On the good side he is eating everything you put in front of him and he is doing great with his potty breaks, I still get excited when he poops and this morning he tried to do a little kick with his hind legs like he always does after potty.


Leeann, this is all good and normal. He had major surgery poor guy and before you know it he will back to his old self! Hang in there, you need rest too my friend.


----------



## Lina

Leeann, I'm so happy to hear that Riley is recuperating well even though it's slow. I hope he'll be 100% back to his normal, cheerful self soon!


----------



## marb42

Glad Riley is getting better and that he's eating so well. I'm sure it just takes time for his body to heal, and the rest is probably good for him. :hug:
Gina


----------



## Leeann

Day 5 post op has proven to be a much better day. Riley is walking around a lot more today and he even has a little bounce back in his step. His personality is showing a lot more today as well, we went outside on the deck for a little bit and he would not come in "I have been on that couch for 4 days now mom I want to enjoy the sun" so he hung out with dad while I got a few things done around the house.
He has also decided today was the day he was going to let Monte know he is feeling better by trying to hump him lol.

Here is a picture I snapped of him getting some love from daddy while hanging outside for a little bit today.


----------



## boo2352

Great picture -- hugs and kisses are the best medicine!


----------



## Lynn

Glad Riley is doing better every day....I have to check every day, the pictures are great!


----------



## Missy

awww. Great picture of your boys Leeann! I am GFETE that Ry has bounce in his step and humping in his heart.


----------



## mintchip

Yeah!! I'm sending him (and you) a big hug as well :grouphug:


----------



## Petaluna

aw, poor baby that he had to go through all this, but I'm so glad to hear he is doing better. It's great that we have the resource now of this level of veterinary medicine when something unexpected happens.


----------



## marjrc

That is a darling photo of Dad and one of his boys! So sweet.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Aaaw, cute picture! Glad Riley is starting to feel better!!


----------



## casperkeep

Leeann I am glad to hear that Ry is doing much better. Love the pic with Ry and his daddy....too sweet. It is no fun to see your baby go through the healing process but he has the best mommy ever. The girls and I send hugs and gentle belly rubs!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's a great photo Leeann, how wonderful that he's feeling well enough to go outside for a while.


----------



## marb42

What a cute picture! He looks like a happy dog again!
Gina


----------



## Amy R.

Hi Leeann~~somehow I missed this thread, oh my goodness! I'm so sorry you've been through this ordeal, but so glad Riley is finally starting to feel better. The sweet photo almost brought tears to my eyes~~it conveys so well how much our Havs mean to us. My each day be better and better. . .hugs. . .


----------



## Lunastar

Aw good for Riley feeling well enough to dominate. I'm so glad he is more himself.


----------



## Mraymo

Glad to hear Riley is feeling better. Such a sweet picture. Izzy has DH wrapped around her finger too.


----------



## Carefulove

Leeann, I am glad he is better!

A short story about surgery, this happened to my Zuly. She ate (in one piece) an underwear. It got stuck in her intestines and they had to operate on her (this was back in Cuba). 1½ hrs later, they Dr. comes out with the ENTIRE underwear (still in one piece) in a container. He asked me if I wanted to keep it.:rant:

Did you even find out what Riley ate?


----------



## marjrc

Oh Zury, that's hysterical!! LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

So did you keep the underwear??? ound:


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Zury that is funny.


----------



## Lynn

Just checking to see how Riley is doing today? Hope all is well.


----------



## sweater32

Leeann, so glad everything turned out for the good. You just never know where they get have the stuff they do. Hope each day brings 'Riely more strength and feeling better.


----------



## Leeann

Zury that is too funny, my Monte is the undie thief but he just likes to chew holes in them...

We reduced Riley's pain meds a couple days ago which was good he was becoming too confident in moving around feeling no pain. Now he is more cautious of what he is doing. His attitude is back 100%, I am back to getting my bear hugs and kisses every day and he sure does know how to tell you he is pissed off when you put his onsie on at night, boys do not dress up in cute little things that say "Little body big heart".


----------



## SMARTY

Happy to hear Riley is doing better and is on the mend. It is amazing what they will eat. 

Short story from last week, fried bacon, poured grease in can, put used paper towels & napkins in can, was to take to trash, forgot for a couple of hours:brick:........Dun....D Dun Dun......Smarty got on kitchen counters!!!!!, ATE the paper products and licked the can clean.......vomited some of the greasy paper, very ugly sight.

Vet not worried about the paper it will pass, wanted to make sure the grease did not cause any damage. So over $200 later :faint:, not as much as a greasy stool,


----------



## Scooter's Family

Glad Smarty is ok Sandi! Last night Murphy stole DH's napkin out of his lap at dinner and ate part of it. He said, "Oh well, he'll be self cleaning when he poos!" :laugh:


----------



## Missy

so glad the Ry man is back!!!


----------



## Carefulove

Scooter's Family said:


> So did you keep the underwear??? ound:


No, but I did give the Dr. "the look". I went back a wk later for him to check on her and he was surprised. He said he did not expect her to make it, since he had to cut/open several places (stomach and intestines) to get the undie out. She was a strong dog!

Leeann, I am glad Riley is doing much better now!


----------



## Julie

I'm so glad Riley is getting back to normal Leeann. One of these days,he'll be just like nothing happened! Hugs to you both!:hug:


----------



## marjrc

More good news about Riley! Yaaaaaaay!!! 

Sandi, that doesn't sound like much fun. Ick!


----------



## Mraymo

So glad Riley is feeling better and back to giving bear hugs.


----------



## marjrc

How's your teddy bear doing, Leeann? Any new pics... ?


----------



## Poornima

Leeann, it was great to know that Riley is going so well. What a cute picture of him with his daddy! Hope the speedy recovery continues! :hug:


----------



## Leeann

Thanks girls he is doing really good, today I am enjoying watching him and Monte re-discover how much fun they have together playing (with a watchful eye hehe)

No new pictures yet Marj, he is a matted mess from the surgery, onsie, cone and was due for a bath when this all happened. I am working on getting out what I can and he will be cut down next Monday when he can have a bath again. Now the decision is do we do a lion cut seeing how 1 leg, belly and bum is all shaved already?


----------



## SMARTY

Wonderful to hear that Riley is getting back to his old self.


----------



## mintchip

Leeann said:


> Thanks girls he is doing really good, today I am enjoying watching him and Monte re-discover how much fun they have together playing (with a watchful eye hehe)
> 
> No new pictures yet Marj, he is a matted mess from the surgery, onsie, cone and was due for a bath when this all happened. I am working on getting out what I can and he will be cut down next Monday when he can have a bath again. Now the decision is do we do a lion cut seeing how 1 leg, belly and bum is all shaved already?


It will be summer (and seeing how 1 leg, belly and bum is all shaved) try it!:bolt:


----------



## Lunastar

Hooray Riley.


----------



## marjrc

Tough one, Leeann. Only you can decide if you should cut Riley's hair down. He is such a poofy teddy, like Ricky. I'm trying to keep Ricky's hair long, but the full heat and mugginess of summer hasn't begun yet. I may have to cut his too. sigh...... When you Riley is just standing, can you tell his belly is all shaved? When Ricky had his surgery last summer, they cut way up on each side and it really showed. Ugly as heck.


----------



## good buddy

Leeann said:


> Now the decision is do we do a lion cut seeing how 1 leg, belly and bum is all shaved already?


Are we talking shave him to the skin??? :fear: Really??


----------



## Sandee

Leeann,
Great news ! Glad everything worked out OK and Riley is recovering nicely. We are taking Lukey tomorow to be cut down- Yikes! I'm nervous but he's getting matted from all the rain we've had. DH does not wipe off wet feet or brush - need I say more. And the way he romps and rolls in the back yard. Try it once! My thoughts- it will always grow back.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Julie

Just checking back on Riley,Leeann. I hope he is back to his old self by now and he has a new do?:ear:

I can't wait to see it! 

Sending kisses and hugs!:hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## Leslie

Leeann~ I'm glad to read Riley is doing so much better. I love the pic of him snuggling w/his daddy. 

I can only imagine what shape his coat must be in. Shadow was a hot mess after her time in the hospital and she still had her puppy coat! Gosh, I wouldn't blame you one bit if you end up shaving him down. Just be grateful it's summer on the way and not winter.

Hugs to you and belly rubs for Ry Guy (and Monte, too )


----------



## Leeann

Riley is pretty much back to normal now. I still worry every time he takes off in a RLH or him and Monte get up on their back legs for a little boxing match, over protective mom that I am lol. Don't worry I should (crossing fingers) be over this by the Pawty 

My groomer is coming on Monday so we will see what happens, I think we will start with just cutting him back a little at a time to see how he looks. The shaved area’s really do not bother me at all, I remember when he was getting nurtured I had a big concern about them shaving any part of him but I think when you know they are sick and need help you really just don’t care how they look you just want them to be better. Plus it all grows back in time. I think by cutting him down it will help blend the shaved area’s sooner plus I had been thinking of cutting him down this summer anyways for agility. I will post some pictures once he is done.


----------



## marjrc

I'm very pleased to hear that Riley is pretty much back to his ol' self. Yaaaaaaaay!! I can't wait to see your boys and how they and mine will react to each other. Have you ever had other dogs over inside your home?


----------



## Mraymo

Glad to here Riley is feeling better. I bet he'll like being shaved down for the summer, it will keep him cooler.


----------



## Leeann

marjrc said:


> I'm very pleased to hear that Riley is pretty much back to his ol' self. Yaaaaaaaay!! I can't wait to see your boys and how they and mine will react to each other. Have you ever had other dogs over inside your home?


Oh yes Marj, Riley gets a little over excited when other dogs show up and may give a low growl to Ricky & Sammy when they first arrive if he does not get to smell them first. But once the smelling is done he will wonder why no one wants to play with him if he growled too much and will mope. Monte is usually too busy trying to get the humans attention (worse with children) to even notice another dog has come over. Both boys are very good about sharing toys and will sit and wait their turn when treats come out. I cant wait to see Ricky & Sammy, it will be fun to see how they react to each other.


----------



## Thumper

OHH my, Leeann! :grouphug:

I am SO sorry this happened to Riley, it just breaks my heart  I can't believe of all the weeks I completely ignored my facebook/twitter/myspace (basically any social outlet) this happened and i Missed it 

Although....I am relieved to read he is back to himself and better. This really scares me a lot because Gucci will chew things apart too if I let her, I can't even let a pen or pencil be within her reach or she'll shred it...so I know how easily this could happen to any of our babies.

XO~
Kara


----------



## Kathy

Leeann said:


> Riley is pretty much back to normal now. I still worry every time he takes off in a RLH or him and Monte get up on their back legs for a little boxing match, over protective mom that I am lol. Don't worry I should (crossing fingers) be over this by the Pawty
> 
> My groomer is coming on Monday so we will see what happens, I think we will start with just cutting him back a little at a time to see how he looks. The shaved area's really do not bother me at all, I remember when he was getting nurtured I had a big concern about them shaving any part of him but I think when you know they are sick and need help you really just don't care how they look you just want them to be better. Plus it all grows back in time. I think by cutting him down it will help blend the shaved area's sooner plus I had been thinking of cutting him down this summer anyways for agility. I will post some pictures once he is done.


Leeann,
I am soooooo glad to read this news!!!! As for the coat, try something new, you might decide you love it!


----------



## ama0722

LION LION LION!!! And think of how cute that would be be jumping thru the tire!


----------



## ls-indy

:hug: Glad to hear Riley is recovering so well! Cousin Daisy sends a :hug: and a :kiss:!! Take care of your darling boy!


----------



## Lunastar

Great lion cut Amanda. So glad Riley is back to his old self.


----------



## Missy

Glad Ry is feeling like himself again.


----------



## marjrc

Here you go...... half Havanese, half Chinese Crested! It's actually a 'petit chien lion' but that front half is VERY Havanese like.










Ricky is more shy/nervous and hates to be cornered, but he'll go sniff and will let others sniff. Sammy is a bit chicken, but he loves to play so will have a good time once he warms up. I'm picturing a few RLH's in and out of your home, Leeann, so whatever you do, dont' take out your best china or furniture!! lol


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, you think I should sneak my clippers in and see what I can do with Ry while Leeann is sleeping??


----------



## Leeann

Well we did not get to finish Riley tonight. Riley totally freaked out at the dryer, something he has never done before... Chrissy being the great groomer and trainer she is did not want to overdue him in one session with the way he acted and matts that still need to be removed.

Here is a picture of the start of version of a lion cut. We have decided to shave the other front leg down to match, I did not have the heart to shave his body all the way down but did go very short. You can actually now see how small Riley is LOL We still have a lot of shaping to do in the front, Chrissy will be back on Friday to finish my little lion up. And to my surprise Brad is loving the way this is turning out.


----------



## ama0722

I LOVE IT!!! I am sooo jealous! I think his coloring is perfect for the lion trim as well. I must get pictures when it is finished.


----------



## mintchip

:hug:Riley:hug:


----------



## Missy

Oh Riley! Adorable. Rhoar!!!


----------



## Julie

I'm excited to see the outcome!:ranger:op2::ranger:op2:


----------



## Lina

Can't wait to see what he ends up looking like in the end!


----------



## marjrc

Wow, where did Riley go?! lol Like Ricky, he's all poof, but really quite slim under all that hair. I love his coloring and it's really going to show nicely with his short 'do'. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## good buddy

I know Riley is going to look fabulous in his new cut! I compliment both you and your groomer for considering his feelings first and deciding to finish up another day. It had to be difficult to have him half done! Riley is such a BABE!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's so pretty, hope that's ok to say about a boy! Can't wait to see him all done.


----------



## ls-indy

Riley's trim is looking very cute. Can't wait to see the end result. Be sure to post it!


----------



## juliav

Riley is so handsome, I can't wait to see the finished look.


----------



## Mraymo

Riley looks so cute. It looks like he has on a fancy fur coat. Looking forward to seeing how he looks when he's finished. I'm sure he'll be happy to be cut down for the hot Summer.


----------



## Sandee

Very interesting cut. Can't wait to see the end result.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## pjewel

Aw, Riley looks adorable. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product. So happy to hear he's doing well.


----------



## Lunastar

Riley is going to be so handsome. And much cooler for the summer.


----------

